# Morning Jogging



## el-nino (Nov 18, 2009)

First post :clap2:

I need some help as i need to burn of as much fat as possible. Im not Obese or anything i just have a thin layer of fat covering my abs and pecs (to an extent) and have been advised to jogg in the morning before breakfast as it burns more fat? I was just wondering was this true and if not what are the best ways without loosing muscle mass?

cheers


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yep if you run first thing in the morning on an empty stomach you go straight into fat burning mode!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I am led to believe that due to having not had any carbs your body is going to burn the fat storages, I don't see a whey protien shake being a problem though!


----------



## el-nino (Nov 18, 2009)

nice one boys but would i lose muscle if i ran on an empty stomach and i was also wondering what effect would creatine have on burning fat?


----------



## el-nino (Nov 18, 2009)

anyone...?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Creatine doesn't burn fat... creatine is the first energy system used during a bout of exercise 1-10 secs of start of exercise, followed by the glycogen system (carbs) followed by the aerobic system (oxygen supply). By supplementing with creatine your body can recover that initial energy store quicker to help you perform better during short bouts of exercise.

To not lose muscle, you need to make sure your not going too far with your cardio (putting strain on your aerobic system).. so keep your HR of at 65% of maximum (get yourself a heart strap monitor/watch) [cheap as chips on ebay]

to work the HR out

220 - (age) = xxx (max HR) [always keep your HR lower then this.

xxx * 0.85 = xxx (max HR to be reaching during exercise) [optimal fat burning mode. dont go over this].


----------



## el-nino (Nov 18, 2009)

nice one mate. Im a boxer and need to loose some weight (fat) and im not talking about cutting. im not fat just heavier than i need to be for my weight class. any advice anyone could give?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Do you do lots of circuit training etc...?


----------



## el-nino (Nov 18, 2009)

splinter said:


> Do you do lots of circuit training etc...?


yep

Its just the running. i seem to be putting so much effort into it and getting pretty much nothing out of it.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Whats your diet like?


----------



## el-nino (Nov 18, 2009)

splinter said:


> Whats your diet like?


Its usually things like pasta, bread, chicken, noodles, rice, ham etc

Its not amazing and i also think i need a little help on that.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Typically 'bodybuilders' will stick to foods rich in protein 'chicken, beef, eggs, whey protein, turkey and tuna' and will typically eat complex carbs such as sweet potatoes, brown basmati rice and wholemeal pasta.

Is your diet rich in these kind of foods?

If no, your going to need to include them!

How many times a day do you eat?

Its best to eat smaller meals throughout the day.. say 5-8.

Eating junk food?

Think we know the answer to that one.

Post up your typical eating habits. And be honest!!! We can then work from there.


----------



## el-nino (Nov 18, 2009)

A typical day would be maybe a weetabix, a tuna baguette, chips egg and bacon and probably finish off with a bacon on toast. i will occasionally have the odd bit of junk food but tbh not very often.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Your deffo going to want to include more rich protein sources of food such as the aforementioned!

You'll want your body to adapt to using protein as an energy source as opposed to carbs. Taper carbs down gradually can keep protein very high (aiming for around 300g's a day), will help trim down the fat.


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

u need to ditch the bacon and chips rite off, start looking at the food u put in find out whats in it protine,carbs,fats work our what u need for your body cycle ya carbs daily , more cardio, light weights more reps and if u like running u can get hold of a sweat suit, forget ya creatine 2 litters of water , black coffie, cardio empty gut then your not storing any s**t from the night before id do cardio before bed too but up to u and forget about loosing too much muscle every one who diets looses a little un less u use (otherthings to help) as long as ya diets spot on and ya cardio is all gud u should be fine the first diet i did i didnt do any cardio only my weights went from 18 stone to 12.8 ripped in the 14 week space,and never touched a bike now im a bit older it takes a bit more than just that but goes to show if u have everything planed out in frount of ya and stick to it its all possible. and for ya abs etc lots of side dumbells, weighted twists, leg raises, crunches, etc every other day would do me. im doing it all now and ive gotta go from 23 to round about 15 ill go of looks by then but ya lucky man


----------

